# Tillotson ML-5B Parts Schematic Whizzer



## Henryford2 (Apr 15, 2019)

Tillotson ML-5B Parts Schematic. Does any one have a parts schematic with the Tillotson part numbers for this carburetor? Thanks


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thought I'd throw this back to the top. Thanks


----------



## Thurman (Apr 30, 2019)

Probably wont help, but here's Whizzer part numbers.


----------



## Henryford2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks, have those, looking for the Tillotson part numbers


----------



## Thurman (Apr 30, 2019)

I thought so. Good luck.


----------



## Thurman (May 26, 2019)

You may have seen this on another Whizzer site


----------



## Henryford2 (May 27, 2019)

yes, thanks. I believe the part numbers shown are unique to Whizzer and not the Tillotson part numbers? I may be wrong


----------



## Thurman (May 27, 2019)

Looks the same as the other chart I posted but in a different order. Still searching.


----------



## Henryford2 (May 27, 2019)

No your'e right and I've been wrong all along. Found a Tillotson parts breakdown for a ML-6A, ML-7A and saw the similarity in part numbers to the one you posted! Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## Thurman (May 27, 2019)

That's great news. Thanks.


----------

